# Trying to find how to choose tire size



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

I currently have a 2004 GTO, with a lovell stock height eliminator kit Drag DR-37 wheels, 40mm offset, 18x8" rim
On the front have 245/40/18, rear 265/35/18

Wondering if this is a good setup to have or what is recommended, it is partly a daily driver but planning to make it a project car, have been running Pirelli P-Zero all season tires on it and in need of front tires so wanting to get advice prior to purchase


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

There are a bunch of different answers that are going to pop up here. It all depends on what your goal is. If it is a daily driver then that is going to drive your selection just as much as if you are looking to stick drag wheels/tires on there. It will depend on how much sag you get either by launching it or by carrying extra passengers or groceries. 
Personally, if/when I settle on what wheel tire combo I wanted I would also get a set of drag bags to help keep the rear from squatting too much and rubbing on your new tires


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

245s fit nicely on a 8" wheel.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

msclhed79 said:


> There are a bunch of different answers that are going to pop up here.


Not so much. It took about a month and a half to get two......maybe because tire and wheel fitment has been discussed so many times here. A search is what would bring up a 'bunch of different answers'......


----------



## trev0006 (Aug 20, 2008)

I use 245s on 8's also, very happy with the setup.







Jeffcarr said:


> I currently have a 2004 GTO, with a lovell stock height eliminator kit Drag cars DR-37 wheels, 40mm offset, 18x8" rim
> On the front have 245/40/18, rear 265/35/18
> 
> Wondering if this is a good setup to have or what is recommended, it is partly a daily driver but planning to make it a project car, have been running Pirelli P-Zero all season cheap tires on it and in need of front tires so wanting to get advice prior to purchase


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

i use to run 235 on the front and 255 on my 18x8, no problems at all.

i run 245 on the front and 275 on the rear now with my thruxtons. the rears rub like a bitch unless i inflate my drag bags. im running a 40 series tires on the back though. cant wait to get rid of them and put the proper 35s on.

i usually run Hankook Ventus V12s. great price, they seem to handle well and last decently long.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Appreciate the input, I did go with the pirelli p zero 245-40s on the front, and since I have noticed a problem but don't think it is the tire, if I turn the wheel to the slightest right I get a humming noise and vibration of the front driver side. Straight or going left is fine, needing to test the wheel bearing as it is the current suspect.


----------

